

Ask YC: where can I find a startup's contract for signing with an investor - tzury

I could not fine one by googling, and wondered whether one of us have come across such sample contract.
Thanks allot.
======
gtani
<http://www.ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html>

[http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/startup-issues/7-legal-
docum...](http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/startup-issues/7-legal-documents-
for-your-tech-startup)

<http://www.entrepreneur.com/formnet/index.html>

[http://www.jasonnazar.com/2008/07/10/10-incredibly-
awesome-d...](http://www.jasonnazar.com/2008/07/10/10-incredibly-awesome-
documents)

------
pedalpete
Here's an angel term sheet from Basil Peters. Lots of good stuff on his site.
<http://www.angelblog.net/Venture_Term_Sheets.html>

------
ScottWhigham
Check out <http://docstoc.com> \- they probably have several.

~~~
tzury
thanks. quite useful.

